# What cooking time for 1.5lb brisket?



## wes228 (Nov 14, 2014)

I am making this recipe: http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/braised-brisket-with-bourbon-peach-glaze

It calls for a 4-pound brisket braised at 325 degrees for 4.5 hours.

My brisket is 1.5 lbs. How long should I cook it for? (Is it a matter of simply proportionally reducing the cooking time?)

Thanks!


----------



## smustian (Sep 5, 2015)

2 hours


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Regardless of size brisket is a tough cut that requires fairly long cooking time to tenderize.  Personally I would go lower temp with a longer cooking time.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG!  I just cooked off 40 lbs. of brisket for service yesterday.  It marinated overnight and I put it in the oven at 6:30 a.m.  The temp was set at 300 F, for 6 hours.  When the dinner cook came in at 11:30 a.m., I told him to pull it, but he didn't listen and just lowered the temp.  I rescued it after 30 minutes because it would have burned.  It was incredibly tender because I kept the fat cap on, but the sides were a little crisp and the liquid had evaporated.

If you don't check your product, it can go from perfect to crap in a matter of minutes.   Keep an eye on your food, no matter what the cooking time.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd probably go with a 275 F oven for 3 hours, check at 2 1/2.

mjb.


----------

